# ghost shrimps...



## sharpk (Nov 4, 2003)

hey.. are ghost shrimps at all healthy for fish?.. i mean.. i know they dont cause any harm.. but are they even worth it?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Ghost shrimps are like krill or shrimp you buy at the store. They're highly nutritious and their shell will enhance the color of your Ps.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

i feed my P's live FW shrimps. Your P's will love it too.


----------



## sharpk (Nov 4, 2003)

i was talkin bout those tiny shrimps.. u know. .feeder shrimp.. transparent and look like bugs but eat all leftovers..


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

nutricious: yes

expensive: yes








and they also clean up stuff in your tank


----------



## sharpk (Nov 4, 2003)

k cool... thnx


----------



## Yarbles! (Oct 23, 2004)

shutter13 said:


> nutricious: yes
> 
> expensive: yes
> 
> :laugh: and they also clean up stuff in your tank


 They're usually expensive, like a buck or more a piece, but a store in socal sold them cheap, like 7 for $1- I'd buy the sh*t out of those if they had'm, cheap, up here.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Ghost shrimp in Petsmart sells for 28 cents a piece.


----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

liveaquaria sells em over a buck a piece
cept they do you have 100 packs of them for 30 bucks


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

these little shrimp get eaten by any fish big enough to attack them. my south american puffer must only be 1" and the shrimp was about an inch also and he owned him... chomped the hell out of him, he was so hardcore he even ate the head. i dind't want him to eat the shrimp, i wanted the shrimp to survive to clean up my tank. my dwarf puffers left him alone. i had two ghost shrimp, the other commited suicide after he saw his brother get eaten. i found him dried up on the top of my glass canopy. they honestly are a good addition if your fish don't eat them. i'm sure my p would eat them in a heart beat.. if he could even see them.









$1 a piece here at my lfs. i got 5 for $4. expensive for a tiny ass meal. it would be more efficient feeding freeze dried krill as they are probably the same in nutrition.


----------



## rbp guy (Apr 19, 2004)

Wow, you guys are spending an insane amount of money for ghost shrimp! One dollar for one shrimp? I'm glad my LFS sells them $1.99 a dozen.


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

a dozen river shrimp over in the UK for £0.50 (about 70-80cents)


----------



## IanTerry69 (Nov 22, 2004)

Yarbles said:


> shutter13 said:
> 
> 
> > nutricious: yes
> ...












>


----------

